# FitMath - Fitness Calculator - Android App



## alittlespark (Jul 6, 2014)

I have published my first Android app on the Google Play Store - FitMath Fitness Calculator. You should be able to find it on the Play Store by searching for 'FitMath' (without spaces) on the Play Store. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apps.sreeni.fitmath

Please download and try it out. If you like it, please consider leaving a rating. Any feedback is appreciated.

*Description*
FitMath fitness calculator aims to provide you with accurate numbers regarding your health enabling you to optimize your fitness journey be it fat loss or gaining mass or just living healthy. FitMath provides a wealth of information about both your fitness workout regimen and your nutrition plan.

FitMath will cater to both the beginner trying to gather fitness data about themselves and the more advanced fitness enthusiast equally. It spans from basic calculators like BMI, ideal weight and heart rate to more advanced calculators for BMR, TDEE and body fat.

*Calculators available:*
Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE)
Calorie Deficit/Excess
Macro nutrients split (protein, fats, carbs)
Body Mass Index (BMI)
Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR)
Ideal weight
Maximum Heart Rate (MHR)
Target Heart Rate (THR)
Body Fat Estimate (U. S. Navy and YMCA)
Lean Body Mass (LBM) estimate
Lean Body Mass and BMR from known body fat
Protein Intake
Creatine Intake
Body Surface Area


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2014)

ok first this was just funny 







I like the macro split section under basic.  You can pick a "canned" macro ratio such as bodybuilder or keto or low carb. Or you can enter custom percentages. Then it spits out how many grams that shakes out to.

You have a spot to enter an estimated bodyfat percentage which is good. Using the US Navy or YMCA method of measure the neck and waist or just the waist is mostly useless for athletes. Is there a way to tie in the estimated body fat % in the profile and have it properly calculate your BMR/TDEE?  My ideal weight is not 160 something pounds and I've got a tad bit of muscle on me that I'd like to keep.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 7, 2014)

My company started this "fit vitality" crap....that assumes everyone wants to be 100lbs.  They asked for my height and weight and said I was obese aswell...I basically told them to **** off and stopped participating in any of their projects solely based on inaccurate charting of employees.

To the OP...if you made your first post here to get users to try your apk. I also hope you log in to check what those(pillar) that try it and ask for improvements here and not only in GPlayMarket


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 7, 2014)

Wii fit says I'm obese


----------



## Azog (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup...says I am obese and my PP has striations.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 7, 2014)

checking it out right meow!!!


----------



## lightweight (Jul 7, 2014)

Will it come out on the iPhone


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 7, 2014)

I am considered obese at work every year lol if I am obese then we need a new word for the majority of co workers that cant even climb the flight of steps to get to the test to tell them there fat


----------



## alittlespark (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the honest feedback, guys! 

The BMI and Ideal weight sections are very basic data calculated from various well known formulas. Obviously, it is not intended for body builders - I have mentioned this in the help section too.
But, I have tried to keep the calculators like TDEE, BMR as accurate as possible. 

By the way, the app is now updated:
New Calculator: One Rep Max
Supports more Android devices now (Gingerbread 2.3.3+)!
Bug fixes


----------



## alittlespark (Jul 10, 2014)

@Pillarofbalance 
Also, there is an option 'LBM and BMR from body fat' which does what you asked for - calculate BMR from body fat - uses the Katch McArdle equation. Thanks for the idea to add TDEE also on this screen. I will do that in the next update.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 10, 2014)

It's extremely difficult to group what people's goals are into just just height and weight.  By these standards, I am likely obese as well.  

The Health/Fitness app industry is catering to the popular demographics, ie: the fat American that would like to lose weight... Or at least thinks they'd like to be skinny without trying.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jul 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> ok first this was just funny



166...............IN YOUR BRA!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahaha


----------

